# Valjoux 7733 & 7734 Movement



## cookdamo

Hi all,

Could anyone advise which main brands utilised these movements?

Many thank for reading


----------



## pugster

just about every chronograph from the early 70's onwards i think (before that it was venus and landeron) , from brietling to the hundreds of watch houses that have disapeared over the years  , many hundreds to choose from


----------



## cookdamo

Thanks pugster,

I've found on the interweb loads of brands that utilise the movement Iâ€™ve not heard of (don't get down on me for not knowing these brands) like Nivada, Tiger, Atlantic, Renis.

I've also found a few major brands Tissot & Breitling.

Does anyone know of any more major brands?


----------



## pugster

it depends what you mean by 'major' brand - are we talking collectability or what makes the most money or just what is 'known' (it depends on the knowledge of the person as to what they know  ) , if you search fleabay you will see names like roamer ,heuer,zodiac ,hamilton , bucherer etc etc, some not so well known but highly collectable in there own right .


----------



## cookdamo

Lets just say my knowledge is expanding... but not quite there yet.

Thanks for the responce.


----------



## martinzx

Hamilton, Bulova, Lanco, Bucherer, Tressa, Roamer & many more


----------



## Mutley

A couple of mine

Ollech & Wajs and Kienzle


----------



## xtriple

I really like that Ollech & Wajs, never seen one of those before, Lovely.


----------



## cookdamo

From what I've seen on the net many of the dial's on the 70's valjoux's are look similar.... much like the kienzle.

It's a good lookin dial... in my opinion.


----------



## pugster

yeah , they will all have the same configuration because design is limited by where the chrono posts are , occasionally you will see a 7734 (7733 with date) that has been modified for 3 sub dials (tho this could also be a valjoux 72) , once you have been collecting some time you can more or less tell whats inside just by looking at the dial config on the outside and the general age of the watch. if you are looking for old chronographs that have a rarer movement you need to look for lemania movements , tho these command higher prices , pierce also made there own chrono movments and they do have their own collectors tho trying to source parts if something is wrong is like trying to find rocking horse *****.


----------



## cookdamo

And the list of things I know nothing about gets a little longer, thanks pugster

Time to do some googling on Lenania.


----------



## cookdamo

Hi all,

Does anyone know a rough cost for a std service on a Valjoux 7733?

Thanks


----------



## Lampoc

Somewhere in the region of Â£100 to Â£150. Last time I had one done it was Â£120.


----------



## JudgeBaxter

I've a lovely old Breitling Sprint chrono with the 7733 movement in it...it makes the most wonderful ticking noise when held to the ear....almost musical, and keeps superb time as well.

Your'll pay proper money for an example with a more upmarket/mainstream brandname on the dial, but some of the smaller or more obsure manufacturer's used this movement a lot as well. I'm sure the quality of the watch would be just as high I'm sure overall, so definitely worth hunting down a good example of this movement and you may get something unusual looking into the bargain as well...


----------



## Dr_Niss

Here's mine


----------



## cookdamo

The more I see them, the more I like them.... Just got to find the right one.


----------



## Stinch

Built by a local watchmaker who refurbished a Valjoux 7733 and housed it in a NOS case and dial. Brand new yet 1970s.


----------



## tixntox

My Tissot with its new sharkmesh.










Mike


----------

